# New Display option: 3DHD flatscreens



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

They are out there and expensive. But it deserves its own thread now.

http://hdguru.com/ (valid only today) more links appreciated.


----------



## BarkingGhost (Dec 29, 2007)

I think they need to focus on presenting a better 2D picture first. There is still a lot to be desired in black-levels.


----------



## shedberg (Jan 20, 2007)

I for one am not interested in wearing a second pair of glasses just to watch TV.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

3DTV:

Interesting industry buzz word... and completely useless. We haven't even managed to get all stations changed over to 16x9 HD properly. 

I would hate to see resources (DirecTV and others) wasted on this when so many other things are left unfinished. 

I believe there is a real falacy in any 3d concept that involves people sitting around a TV in the evening watching prime time tv and having to wear glasses... it isn't going to happen.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

...as far as I'm concerned, you'll get your gimmicky, bandwidth-sucking 3D HD just as soon as all existing channels, all original programming, all local network affiliates and all viewers go HD and not a _nanosecond_ before!

Blu-ray excepted, of course.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

Nick said:


> ...as far as I'm concerned, you'll get your gimmicky, bandwidth-sucking 3D HD just as soon as all existing channels, all original programming, all local network affiliates and all viewers go HD and not a _nanosecond_ before!
> 
> Blu-ray excepted, of course.


AMEN Brother! Now turn your hymnals tp page...:lol:

I belong to your church!


----------

